
Universal cancer vaccine claim - vain
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/cancer-vaccine-immunotherapy-universal-immune-system-rna-nature-journal-a7060181.html
======
scrupulusalbion
I presume this [0] is the referenced paper.

[0] =
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v520/n7549/abs/nature14...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v520/n7549/abs/nature14426.html)

